# Dogs Dumped in Cage on Hwy



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

WSVN-TV - 2 dogs rescued off I-95

People Frickin' SUCK!!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Unbelievable, beautiful dogs. I live down in south fla and it makes me sick too.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

There are no words, this makes me so sad.
The state of humanity sometimes just leaves me at a loss for words.
I hope these babies find homes.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity. What are the options for someone who has a house in foreclosure, a family to feed, laid off etc. This isn't happening to me but I wonder...re homing. What else?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Just out of curiosity. What are the options for someone who has a house in foreclosure, a family to feed, laid off etc. This isn't happening to me but I wonder...re homing. What else?


Not sure what all the options are, but the owner could have surrendered the dogs if he could no longer feed them. Dumping dogs on that busy stretch of hwy in a crate is not the answer.

I have a feeling that it was not the owner of the dogs that did this though. Maybe it was the property owner taking matters into his own hands. It could be that animal control services would not pick up the dogs from the property owner said he did not own the dogs. Maybe he was going to dump the dogs somewhere and the crate fell off a truck.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Just out of curiosity. What are the options for someone who has a house in foreclosure, a family to feed, laid off etc. This isn't happening to me but I wonder...re homing. What else?


There are organizations especially for this. Some will take them in to foster long term until hopefully the family can get back on their feet somewhat or short term foster then make available for adoption. 

These organizations popped up while I was helping a family find financial assistance for the medical care their dog needed.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

There is absolutely NO Excuse for this, I don't care how desperate you may be. Would you do this to your children? Well, some people would unfortunately, but those people with any morals at all, wouldn't!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> I have a feeling that it was not the owner of the dogs that did this though. Maybe it was the property owner taking matters into his own hands. It could be that animal control services would not pick up the dogs from the property owner said he did not own the dogs. Maybe he was going to dump the dogs somewhere and the crate fell off a truck.


Wondering the same thing; whether the dogs' owner or the landlord is responsible, these dogs didn't deserve to be treated so cruelly.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That sure was a really nice looking kennel to be "dumped" on the side of the road. Nothing but extremist (over dramatic) news reporting there, in my opinion. They state multiple times "we're not sure how the dogs ended up here" yet the reporter continues to claim how the dogs were "dumped."


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

however they managed to end up there isn't even important anymore. they have to make it out of Miami-Dade now. that's the tough part. the large dog population that has a 50% kill rate there. it's the worst ACC in the state, especially for medium to large size dogs. 

these two will be very lucky to see sunshine again. poor things. would've been better if someone had just taken them out of the cage and taken them home. 

dw


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> however they managed to end up there isn't even important anymore. they have to make it out of Miami-Dade now. that's the tough part. the large dog population that has a 50% kill rate there. it's the worst ACC in the state, especially for medium to large size dogs.
> 
> these two will be very lucky to see sunshine again. poor things. would've been better if someone had just taken them out of the cage and taken them home.
> 
> dw


I wish I could help them out but if brought another dog home it would put a of stress on my marriage and I have to respect that my husband is a 1 dog at a time person.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Dragonwyke said:


> however they managed to end up there isn't even important anymore. they have to make it out of Miami-Dade now. that's the tough part. the large dog population that has a 50% kill rate there. it's the worst ACC in the state, especially for medium to large size dogs.
> 
> these two will be very lucky to see sunshine again. poor things. would've been better if someone had just taken them out of the cage and taken them home.
> 
> dw


^^^ So sad, so true!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Ingrid said:


> ^^^ So sad, so true!


ABSOLUTELY TRUE!
Not to mention, my mom adopted a dog there that got distemper in one week.
The place is a **** hole.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Wouldnt be the owner IMO, as the dog was wearing a collar with the name tag on it and his phone number. I hope someone gets these dogs and gives them a better life. Maybe with the publicity, they will.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree that it most likely wasn't the owner. OBviously just speculation, but if they had no money wouldn't they have dumped the dogs WITHOUT the 100+$ cage? Anyone know how much one of those costs? Doesn't look cheap.

And about leaving the collar on ---did you read about the man who robbed the bank and left his wallet on the counter in TX about a year ago? People doing bad things aren't always smart about it lol


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

WTH!!!!????? Why dump the dogs there? Doesn't make any sense!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What makes sense is that the metal kennel slid out of the back of a truck driving down the road. The rest doesn't make sense, but it hardly seems like they were "dumped" there.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

wildo said:


> What makes sense is that the metal kennel slid out of the back of a truck driving down the road. The rest doesn't make sense, but it hardly seems like they were "dumped" there.


I ain't buyin it! They weren't fed for a week either..... These poor animals were ABUSED and dumped!
I think it was the landlord that dumped them after the owners deserted them.
Just my 2 cents...
Channel 7 is about to do another report on them. We'll see if there is an update.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> What makes sense is that the metal kennel slid out of the back of a truck driving down the road.


 
And they're not going to realize it happening???


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Its amazing how can you go from one story on this forum about a nation backing a Combat wounded Marine and her Canine and wanting to adopt him to this very sad story.....


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

guitarest said:


> Its amazing how can you go from one story on this forum about a nation backing a Combat wounded Marine and her Canine and wanting to adopt him to this very sad story.....


cuz Rex and his marine are a "feel good" fluffy bunny story and ppl feel good about that one. they sign a petition and that's as far as their responsibility goes. it's easy and it's over. in a situation like this, it's ugly, dirty, and to step and do something about this long term takes guts and long term responsibility. people aren't up for that. 

individually people are have VERY short memories about how they feel about the bad things that happen and how incensed they were when it happened. people have a short attention span for social injustice (which is a term i detest). i mean how many of us have known about puppy mills for AT LEAST the last 25yrs if not all of our lives, and yet you can mention it to some ppl and they say "oh, they're not real" or "oh they've all been shut down" or "really, i've never hear of that". what rock do these people live under! you can't turn the tv on w/out seeing something jerking your heartstrings about them. 

egads, i could go on all day, but i'll just make myself really mad. lol i have very little liking or respect for most ppl these days. grrrr i tend to like my dogs a LOT better than most folks i meet. 

dw


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

See, I do not think we have enough information. 

That kennel looked nice. I am sure it had resale value. Whoever was dumping the dogs would have probably taken them somewhere to dump them, and then sell that kennel. Also if the owner was dumping their dog, then why would he leave a tag on it with his name on it? Maybe slipped his mind, maybe he gets the zero of the day award, and maybe we just don't have enough information. 

I will say this though. As poopy as it was to dump the dogs where they did, these dogs have a great chance of getting sprung from the clink. They have their photos all over the internet and on the news. People will be lining up for these two. At least a whole lot more than if Joe Schmo went in, said he was evicted and signed over his dogs. 

In that case, the dog would have been given the old hand in the dog bowl exam and dance the little girl doll in front of the dog test, and they would stamp them "unadoptable" and put them on the euth. list.

Now the dogs have 5 days at least for the owner to collect himself and try to find somewhere to take them. 

Crappy yes, but the dogs have a chance now. 

Maybe they will not adopt out these dog to the GP. But they may let them go to rescue, and plenty of rescues have seen this now. 

So my guess is that the dogs have a far better chance of living because they were dumped, then they would be if they were signed over. 

And I don't know about how they can figure out that the dogs have not eaten in a week. GSDs do not usually resemble labradors, and these two did not exactly look like greyhounds. If my dogs did not eat in a weak there would be bones sticking out. And it does not matter that my dogs eat twice a day every day, they view every dinner time as though they have been on a desert island for a month. 

"Easy girl, it is the same stuff you got this morning. Get a grip!" 

Maybe the dogs have not been fed. Maybe they have been fed, but are just young skinny shepherds. But the old line that the dogs have been starved pulls the hearts strings which happen to be attached to the purse strings. I would be very shocked if one or both of these little buggers do not have a sponsor by tomorrow, if they still sponsor dogs.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Update*

http://www.wsvn.com/news/articles/local/21006995797693/owner-not-allowed-to-take-dogs-found-on-highway/

THANK GOD he's not getting the dogs back!!
The cage was left in the middle of the road!
Unfrickinbelievable!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll admit that the tan dog looked a bit malnourished in the update video above (you could see the spine vertebrae), but the sable didn't look too bad. I'll also admit that the owner didn't seem to be exuding much emotion about the situation (though the news station conveniently mixed the audio so anything he said was hard to hear). However- I'm still floored by how many people hold the opinion "HE SHOULD NEVER OWN ANOTHER ANIMAL EVER AGAIN!!!!" or "Cage this pig & Leave him on the side of the road,See how he likes it" (from the comments) on a story that is severely lacking in _real_ information.



Dragonwyke said:


> individually people are have VERY short memories about how they feel about the bad things that happen and how incensed they were when it happened. people have a short attention span for social injustice (which is a term i detest).


This is so true! I saw a commercial for BP just the other day and I wanted to throw something through my TV. The _lack_ of outrage over the Horizon oil spill in 2010 is perhaps even more infuriating. I think people have totally forgotten that it even happened!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

GSDLoverII said:


> WSVN-TV - 2 dogs rescued off I-95
> 
> People Frickin' SUCK!!!


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

marksteven said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth!


Of course that is the 'cleaned up version' of what I said.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I hate saying this, but if it was my dogs and I couldn't afford good quality kibble. I would get the cheap kibble at least they would still be with me and I would still be able to feed them! This guy has no excuse what so ever! Even if he wasn't the one to dump them. He had "others" looking after them "..but they were fine", yea right! They wouldn't be in a cage on a highway! My neighbor found his 'adopted' dog dumped on a highway on the skyway! The poor Chihuahua (2-4lbs) was running up and down the highway at night!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

:


gsdloverii said:


> of course that is the 'cleaned up version' of what i said.



Yea, i gotcha.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Where are people seeing a video or images of this crate these dogs were left in? That link takes me to an article with a single image of 2 dogs in a shelter. Its confusing when you read some of the replies here and feel like you just looked at a different article because they dont match.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

TheNamesNelson said:


> Where are people seeing a video or images of this crate these dogs were left in? That link takes me to an article with a single image of 2 dogs in a shelter. Its confusing when you read some of the replies here and feel like you just looked at a different article because they dont match.


http://pupbuds.com/articles/1289/2-dogs-rescued-off-i-95-video


----------

